# Info about selling my San Diego welk Resort timeshare that's paid off



## iblocal67 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can anyone please give me any info about how to sell my timeshare here in San Diego ? Thank You. Any info good or bad is welcomed  preferably the former. Lol


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2015)

Brace yourself - like most timeshares, you timeshare has little or no resale value, so you may want to consider giving it away.

Here are the Welk resort listings on ebay to document this:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=welk+resort

*How can I give away my timeshare on TUG:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509*

*WARNING:*  Anyone who contacts you and offers you big bucks for your timeshare is almost certainly a scammer.  They will charge you an upfront fee for their services - and then steal the money.  Reputable timeshare brokers take ALL their fees out of the proceeds of the sale - NOT UPFRONT!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 28, 2015)

You can post it on redweek.com or TUG marketplace and try to sell it. As noted, they don't have much value. I don't see many of them sold but for the right price you may have success. And you can always give it away just to get out from under the MF's.

Good luck and let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.

Mike


----------



## santonild (Oct 13, 2015)

*Welk resort*

[I'm sorry - but buying/selling/renting aren't permitted in the forums - this is just a discussion.]


----------

